# Cryptocoryne sp Pangkal Pinang



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I would like to share a slideshow of my Cryptocoryne sp Pangkal Pinang with a spathe. It's also known as Cryptocoryne sp Pangkalpinang. This is a second generation plant, its mother plant came from a seller in Japan who imports from Malaysia. I think this plant is endemic in Bangka island, Indonesia where Pangkal and Pinang cities are located.

http://s544.photobucket.com/user/Cr...ng/Cryptocoryne sp Pangkal Pinang with Spathe


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Please let me hear a feedback from you.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Your collection is amazing Cris, do you have any special parameters for keeping these guys? Great job.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

denske said:


> Your collection is amazing Cris, do you have any special parameters for keeping these guys? Great job.


I grow my Cryptocoryne species in emersed set up with high humidity (mist it regularly), Amazonia aquasoil substrate, moderate lighting, potted so they don't get mixed up and for easier identification. I have a 20 gallon emersed tank dedicated for crypts because I found out that they like more ferts than Bucephalandra species and don't like being shaded by taller aroids like Homalomena and Schismatoglottis.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Does the spathe look similar to that of C. fusca?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

illumbomb said:


> Does the spathe look similar to that of C. fusca?


I have C. fusca and the spathes are not alike.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Crispino Ramos said:


> I grow my Cryptocoryne species in emersed set up with high humidity (mist it regularly), Amazonia aquasoil substrate, moderate lighting, potted so they don't get mixed up and for easier identification. I have a 20 gallon emersed tank dedicated for crypts because I found out that they like more ferts than Bucephalandra species and don't like being shaded by taller aroids like Homalomena and Schismatoglottis.


How and what do you use for fertilizer please?

I feel like I am almost there. Got the right substrate, lighting, back to emersed now I need a dependable fertilizer.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

king kong said:


> How and what do you use for fertilizer please?
> 
> I feel like I am almost there. Got the right substrate, lighting, back to emersed now I need a dependable fertilizer.


I use a slow release fertilizer - Osmocote Plus mixed in the substrate.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Crispino Ramos said:


> I use a slow release fertilizer - Osmocote Plus mixed in the substrate.


Very good, I am using a product called Nutricote in the same method. Going to stop the liquid fertilizer.
Thank you!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

The Cryptocoryne 'Pangkal Pinang' has a new spathe. 
http://s544.photobucket.com/user/CrispinoRamos/library/Cryptocoryne sp Pangkal Pinang?sort=3&page=1


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great Cris, did you keep this guy in hard or soft water?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

denske said:


> Looks great Cris, did you keep this guy in hard or soft water?


Thanks Dennis! It is in RO/DI water with AquaSoil substrate. The water is in the acidic side (pH 6.5).


----------

